# Windows 10 start button / task bar not working



## saudpmi (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, I have recently updated to Windows 10 from Windows 7 and I am now encountering several problems in my laptop. Within the last week, Windows start button has stopped working and task bar is not respondong. When I connect my laptop to the internet, sometimes I get limited connection or it disconnects quite often.
What are the information I need to provide here to find a solution? I've been online and tried several things and couldn't fix it. Kindly help.


----------



## ashrich (Feb 8, 2016)

If you have Avast anti virus running try removing it , it is known to cause this problem

Ashley


----------



## BJV1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Removing Avast solved the same problem for me.
Barry


----------



## Jnak (Dec 17, 2012)

ashrich said:


> If you have Avast anti virus running try removing it , it is known to cause this problem
> 
> Ashley


!! After installing Avast is when I noticed mine started to go wonky as well. Unfortunatley I just removed it after reading this and mine hasn't resumed normal activity.


----------

